# Knicks win 4th in Row!



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Who are these guys? lol

Granted I dont really think N.O is that great of a team, but the knicks are atleast trying.(And winning)


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

hmmmm. I might have to start tuning in again. we're a couple of games behind detroit for 8th seed right?

nope just checked theres a log jam of teams ahead of us


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

ChosenFEW said:


> hmmmm. I might have to start tuning in again. we're a couple of games behind detroit for 8th seed right?
> 
> nope just checked theres a log jam of teams ahead of us


Yes, but the Knicks are only two games back of the Bobcats for eighth.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Yes, but the Knicks are only two games back of the Bobcats for eighth.


The Knicks actually have the talent to sneak into the playoffs this year, and with everybody in a contract year it's unlikely that players start slacking later in the season. If Harrington can keep up his super-sub routine there's no reason that NY can't wind up near the top of the mess that follows Boston-Orlando-Atlanta-Miami-Cleveland(in no particular order) in the East. It's too bad that nobody but Gallo and Chandler are too likely to be back next year.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Stop all the F....ing presses! WTF! the Knicks won 4 straight games? 

Hold on....this is the same Knicks it took 20 games to get 4 wins.* 

It is very important that we find the person to blame this 4 game win streak on? everything else is secondary. 

Was is the DNP on Nate Robinson? 
Was it the DNP injury to Gallo and the reduce minutes afterward?
Was it Duhon finally playing like a 1st tier PG? 
Was it Chandler finally driving, slashing, and forever moving without the ball, while shooting 45% from the peremeter? 
Was it Hughes 12 years of experience in defense, tandem-up with Jefferies to have all their teammates form several different "team-defensive" formation in the 2nd half of each of the 4 games? 
Was it coach Dantoni 7-man rotation? 
Or was it Donnie Walsh being so upset about getting off to the worst start in Knick history (1-11), and could not take it any more with a Knick record of "4-15", and announced a multiple-trade with the Chicago Bulls using his "pet-player" Harrington as his number-one trading piece? 
There was no Knick practice the morning ESPN and NBA TV announced the Knicks dealing in a trade with Chicago at 11:00 AM, before the night game at Atlanta. The trade was cancelled hours before the Knicks @ Atlanta game. 

*We must find the person in this Knick organization to "BLAME" this 4 game win streak on immediately...
this is serious*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*What an anti-Gallo agenda you have...*

Pretty sickening, really. Gallo's minutes are not down, he's just coming off the bench. Sorry but really tired of you taking shots at him. Either you are a hater supreme or you really have no friggin clue about ball. Gallo is one of the MAIN reasons the team is winning. After they blew the huge lead against Portland, it was Gallo who demanded the ball, got it, and then shook Howard and drained the huge three to put it back to double figures. Not a vet, but Gallo. It was Gallo who came off the bench and hit the jumper, the dunk, had a couple of huge boards and a big time block to turn around an ugly early 11 point deficit against the Hornets. The team is playing better now because they are shooting better and sharing the ball, as well as hustling on defense.

It may kill you but Gallinari is the best player on the Knicks and the best all around player in his draft class. Need a block? He'll get one, maybe two. Need a big shot? He'll take it and make it. Need help on the boards? He'll get double figure boards. He's shown that there is no major hole in his game other than getting a bit stronger and more assertive, yet you take every opportunity to criticize him, even if you have to make crap up. Lets see if I can make this easy for you to understand...Gallo is averaging 14ppg, 5rpg, 1.5apg, 1 steal, 1 block, and ONLY 1.3 TO, in less than 30 min. He is also shooting 45% from three and overall. No player in his draft has the ability to positively impact a game in as many ways as Gallo does, and that doesn't even begin to measure the intangibles (those are the things that don't show up in the stats).

I used to respect you knowledge but not anymore. You pick the players and coaches you like and pick at everybody else, results be damned. Only you could complain during the middle of a four game winning streak.

Love the way you make chit up. The trade was canceled? You are the only one that knew it was made. The Bulls are pushing Thomas and Walsh and D'Antoni discussed it. Big friggin deal. It's called due diligence. At no point did Walsh say he would trade Harrington, only that they would look at any opportunity to improve the roster.

I posted at the beginning of the season that I expected them to win 35+ and that they would struggle in the beginning and start getting it together in December. I didn't expect them to go 3-14 but I expected a slow start. D'Antoni benching Nate's immature butt certainly sent a message that appears to have been received loud and clear. Too bad you didn't understand it.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Hot Damn! Alphaorange.....**u have a Fetish for Gallo.* 

I dont recall anyone having such a Fetish for Channing Frye in his rookie season when his numbers and performance top Gallo. 

Any NBA headcoach will say "Al Harrington is the Knicks best SF/PF and number #1 go to guy as a starter or bench player this season". 

Wilson Chandler been playing like "SHUUUT" since the preseason (on purpose), and his all-around performance and stats still have him as a much higher trade-value than Gallo. 

And David Lee trade value has to be double or tripple than any Knick player, b/c he can give any team these same services for the next 6 to 8 years and be better with another bigman tandem. 

u havn't been looking closely at any Knick games this season especially this 4 game winning streak not to see what 12 years experience Larry Hughes have done with these Knick players with the big-help from Jefferies & Chandler's defense. 
Your eyes had to be close not to see the "DEFENSIVE" affect the "TRIO" of Hughes, Chandler, and Jefferies caused to every one of their teammates in this 4 game stretch during each of the 2nd half of the game. 
This Knick "TRIO" not only had Gallo blocking shots but Lee and Duhon too.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*President Donnie Walsh threat gets this blame*

*The BLAME-GAME goes to Donnie Walsh for finally acting like a President.*

Do u actually think the chemistry and Jellin the Knicks showed last season went down the drain and dissapeared? u got to be kidding me. 

Donnie Walsh did not believe it.....Walsh knows he locked Dantoni up for his first two season of his contract. Walsh also knew the players on this team is not a 1-11 record team. It have to be PERSONAL. 

Making a trade when your team is 4-15, and the trade is your top scorer and go to guy (Harrington) for the next team injured role-player (Tyson Thomas).....meant Donnie Walsh was going to make the team a real "1-11" team to make it look bad for all the expiring contract players, and a reason to FIRE Dantoni after a 20 win season.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

Gallo's numbers in December so far (5 games): 16.8 ppg, 7.2 rpg, 2.2 apg, 1.6 spg, 1.4 bpg, in 32:30 mpg. He's shooting .500 from three and .800 from the line, with an overall FG% of .456.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Its so hard for me to be civil with you*

You say the most horrendously STUPID things. Please clear this up for me...You say Chandler has more value to teams then Gallo? You say they had 'jellin' chemistry last year? Harrington is the best player? No, my bewildered friend, he is the best scorer and there is one helluva difference. I'd teach you but you don't seem to grasp basics. You maintain that Chandler has been playing lousy on purpose? That is beyond stupid. It's NEVER in ANY players best interest to play badly. Lee found out what his value was this past off season. I was right, you were way off. Same with Nate. You were so far off what teams thought of him it is laughable...and I am. My experience has nothing to do with Hughes renaissance (that basically means his turn around).It has everything to do with having shots fall. In fact, that's the single biggest difference. You can look it up if you wish. What really torques me about you is that you think you know the reason everything happens and most times your knowledge is like a 12 year olds. If you can't see that Gallo has the most positive effect on the team's playing, I can't help you. He causes the floor spacing, he hits shots, he boards, he moves the ball, and he blocks shots. Best help defender on the team, too. 

You saying Frye was similar is another statement that shows your ignorance. He couldn't score like Gallo, couldn't pass like him, couldn't defend like him, wasn't as versatile as him, just wasn't in the same class, and BTW, I liked Frye and still do. He's been used wrong. He would be a scoring monster playing with the right system.

Let's keep it _almost_ civil, at least


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm a give credit where credit is due, Mike D made the adjustments and the best thing he did was shorten that rotation, old Pat Riley style type of rotation. Also, in my opinion Harrington and Hughes have been playing a lot better because of the shorten rotation. Rounded out is Lee and Gallinari, let's keep it real folks it's not one player making things happen, it's a team effort, we seem to forget that when it comes to sports. We need this team to keep playing better, not just because of the Utah draft pick, it's because you want to entice the free agent 2010 pool to sign here.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I agree, its a lot of things*

BUT I defend Gallo because he gets no credit from some people, and in fact gets criticized. I'm well aware of why the Knicks are winning. Their % is up, the intensity is generally better, and they are more focused. I agree the shorter rotation has helped. Everybody getting in the game has contributed.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Just as everyone talks about what caused the Knicks turn around, they go and lose a 12 point second half lead to the bobcats and lose the game............wtf.......really..............we can never beat those damn cats..........:wtf:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Sorry TKF, I'm a stay out of the next winning streak thread for now on.


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Every other Knick Forum is commenting on Lil Nate would have got the Knicks that 5th straight win if giving playingtime in the 4th quarter (the Knicks only scored 13 points in the 4th qtr. WTF!).....coach Larry Clown took all his players out of his personal Dog-House for this game to run a 11-man rotation on the Knicks with a rested starting-lineup in the 4th. Diaw was playing like shuuut all game while Jefferies was on the court, the moment Jefferies fouled out Diaw was every where at the right time. 

Could someone explain why David Lee was benched the first 6 minutes of the 4th quarter? when Jefferies outstanding defense needed a defensive-rebounder in the game to hold the Knicks lead. 
The Bobcats got 2nd and 3rd chance shots to come back and take the lead. 

Yeah I must admit Dantoni is a moron and wont be back after this season. It is hard to imagine a "Super-Star" player wanting to be coached by a non-defense-minded headcoach whom is clueless on how to coach a NBA center or a strong-foward rotation (bigmen). 

Nate will probably be giving playingtime in Chicago against the Bulls, if not and a 2nd loss.....Nate will get playingtime in the Garden vs LA Clippers. And believe me it will not be Dantoni call on that... 

*RESPECT
Kiya*


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: Its so hard for me to be civil with you*



alphaorange said:


> You say the most horrendously STUPID things. Please clear this up for me...You say Chandler has more value to teams then Gallo? You say they had 'jellin' chemistry last year? Harrington is the best player? No, my bewildered friend, he is the best scorer and there is one helluva difference. I'd teach you but you don't seem to grasp basics. You maintain that Chandler has been playing lousy on purpose? That is beyond stupid. It's NEVER in ANY players best interest to play badly. Lee found out what his value was this past off season. I was right, you were way off. Same with Nate. You were so far off what teams thought of him it is laughable...and I am. My experience has nothing to do with Hughes renaissance (that basically means his turn around).It has everything to do with having shots fall. In fact, that's the single biggest difference. You can look it up if you wish. What really torques me about you is that you think you know the reason everything happens and most times your knowledge is like a 12 year olds. If you can't see that Gallo has the most positive effect on the team's playing, I can't help you. He causes the floor spacing, he hits shots, he boards, he moves the ball, and he blocks shots. Best help defender on the team, too.
> 
> You saying Frye was similar is another statement that shows your ignorance. He couldn't score like Gallo, couldn't pass like him, couldn't defend like him, wasn't as versatile as him, just wasn't in the same class, and BTW, I liked Frye and still do. He's been used wrong. He would be a scoring monster playing with the right system.
> 
> Let's keep it _almost_ civil, at least



How do u want me to answer your "Gallo Justification" comment? 
Should I answer it with Gallo starting the 4th quarter of the Bobcats game for the first 6 minutes of the 4th quarter which lead to a 13 point quarter. No movement without the ball, no points, no rebounds, no defensive effort, and two turnovers. And they said Harrington was ill before the game, which meant Lee, Jeff, Chandler, and Gallo suppose to step-up their game. 

Wilson Chandler defended Stephen Jackson in the first half of the game allowing Jackson 11 points on 38% shooting and 4 turnovers in the first half. 
Wilson Chandler was switch to defend G.Wallace in the 2nd half of the game b/c Wallace scored 19 points in the first half, but only scored 2 points in the 2nd half. 

u need to pull up Channing Frye rookie stats and check his all-around performance before u put Gallo next to him.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Which boards would they be?*

Realgm is the biggest and there was no mention of Nate saving the day if he was played. Also, how much would you care to lose on Coach D being back? BTW, in case you didn't watch the game, the defense was fine. The offense imploded with too many TOs and missed shots. Clueless....just clueless.

Oh yeah.....there are so many players on record saying they love D'Antoni and his style it would make your head spin. Guess we'll see soon enough.

Gallo had a bad game, no doubt. If singling out one game is how you prove a point, it will be easy to shoot you down. He's had far more very good games than he has had bad games. But you know that. How's your boy Anthony Randolph doin'? So good he's on the trading block. Good call.


----------

